# Clear side marker install DIY...



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Clear side marker install DIY (final pics added)...*

I picked up a Mocha Anthracite 2.0T Sport DSG a few days ago to share the garage with our Tiguan. I can not leave anything alone so I ordered a set of clear side markers and took pics as i installed them. It takes about 10 minutes to switch them out. This is the passenger side. The driver side is the same.
What you need, in addition to the light assemblies: a T20 torx, flashlight, long needle-nose pliers. A flathead screw driver can be used if you do not have a T20. The flashlight is helpful for seeing the screws.








Step 1: Before








Step 2: Use the T20 (or flat-head) to remove the screw next to the foglight.








Step 3: Pull the grill gently, straight forward. It will slide out. It may be easier to start pulling on the outside edge, as the inside edge is held in with a substantial lip.








Step 4: Use the T20 again to remove the screw under the long section of the side marker








Step 5: Slide the assembly straight out and unplug the lamp connector.








Step 6: Use the needle-nose pliers to squeeze the tabs on the small section of the side marker.








Step 7: There is one more small tab on the inside of the small section that has to be released. If you can get a finger behind it, it helps to release the tab. Otherwise, carefully shimmy it off.








Using your new side markers, put it all back together in the opposite order. The result looks great.








Full view of the front...

















_Modified by Scott Evil at 4:24 PM 11-21-2009_


_Modified by Scott Evil at 3:12 PM 4-29-2010_


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Clear side marker install DIY... (Scott Evil)*

Good write up! 
now post pics of the whole front end http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Clear side marker install DIY... (RafaGolfBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafaGolfBr* »_Good write up! 
now post pics of the whole front end http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ditto


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

It was parked at the airport this week and looks terrible. Let me give her a bath today and I will get some pics up.


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Clear side marker install DIY... (Scott Evil)*

Great Post! Thanks for this!


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

I added full front view to the OP.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (Scott Evil)*

Just installed mine. Thanks for the help. To me it was exactly the same as the B6 except that little small peice was a PITA


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

Thx for for the info~!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (CCRlineBlack)*

With the number of times I have taken that grill I have one update that may help as well. I was pulling the grill straight out at first but found that starting on the outside edge worked better as the inside edge is held in with a substantial lip. Nice write with pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_With the number of times I have taken that grill I have one update that may help as well. I was pulling the grill straight out at first but found that starting on the outside edge worked better as the inside edge is held in with a substantial lip. Nice write with pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good point, I will update it.


----------



## B6 Panzer (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: (Scott Evil)*

Is there any way to remove the yellow tint in the middle of the lense? I would like to purchase a set, but would like to have the lense completey clear...


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (B6 Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B6 Panzer* »_Is there any way to remove the yellow tint in the middle of the lense? I would like to purchase a set, but would like to have the lense completey clear...
Easy... all you gotta do is crack them open and remove it. It's just clipped in there inside.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (snow blind)*

If im gonna crack open my markers.. Im gonna install LEDS... The right way


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Clear side marker install DIY (final pics added)... (Scott Evil)*

not bad tutorial. we all appreciate the time and effort you put into this.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Clear side marker install DIY (boneshop)*


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (built2prfctn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *built2prfctn* »_If im gonna crack open my markers.. Im gonna install LEDS... The right way

















Please do, would love to see another take on it. 
Also these aren't side markers, they are blinkers. The side markers are in the headlights.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (built2prfctn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *built2prfctn* »_If im gonna crack open my markers.. Im gonna install LEDS... The right way
















Are you going to incorporate DRLs or just add LEDs to the be used as your turn signal light source? I think Veedubin's execution was awesome. I personally dont really care about DRLs but was thinking of just filling up the lens with LED strips to come on wiht turn signal. Since i just smoked the stock amber turns, I believe this could be acheived using white LEDs. 
We shall see what you come up with.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (Ween2010)*

I think im going turn the LEDS into blinkers. And keep them on as DRL


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (built2prfctn)*

The smoking is a bad idea.. The LEDS loose brightness.. And they dont look as white.
Im looking into getting a bigger sized LED in a strip.. If not im just whip out the old sodering gun and make the strip myself.. I think thats wat needs to be done.. Either that or these big companies need to come out with something like this on the market. Cough Cough OEMplus


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (built2prfctn)*

I think youll run into the issue of space as I found. I had a set of strip LEDs that I planned on using originally that ar 5mm and would be plenty bright. The LEDs I chose are actually brighter and some of the largest SMDs you can find. If I ever try something else and go more in depth i will use superflux LEDs individually mounted. If you want to reuse the lens housing though it will get tight with the wiring and resistors needed to keep "bulb out" warnings off the dash. The reason I tinted my lenses is so that you couldn't the strip, while I did it too dark, it will be getting lightened soon enough. To me though seeing the strip is tacky as hell. I have some other ideas and just need to search through some craft stores for parts and have to do some plastic welding.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

I didnt realize about the seeing the strip and how tacky it would look.. the superflux LEDs look like a good idea but just need to somehow fabricate them into a piece of plastic or something


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (built2prfctn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *built2prfctn* »_I didnt realize about the seeing the strip and how tacky it would look.. the superflux LEDs look like a good idea but just need to somehow fabricate them into a piece of plastic or something

Thats what stumped me, figuring out how to mount them effectively. The shape of the housing makes it a little difficult. I still have some ideas so there may be another revision, who knows.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

great DIY write up. cant wait till I get my clear markers.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

this should be a STICKY 

STICKY 
STICKY 
STICKY


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Converted2VW said:


> this should be a STICKY
> 
> STICKY
> STICKY
> STICKY


 Good luck getting a mod to do it.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

Scott, these instructions are PERFECT! :thumbup: 

I just installed my clear turns quick and easy using these instructions. Thanks!

Man, I might even attempt to tackle the R-line tails after this.


----------



## gompertz (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't know what it is with the fog light covers on my car, but I can't get them to pull off for the life of me.... The top half will pull out somewhat and I keep trying to work my way around to the bottom half to get the full piece to pull out, but the bottom has 0 give whatsoever. =[ I had to give up after 40 minutes of battling this because it was becoming evident the only solution would be breaking the piece right off. Mysterious... seems so easy for everyone else here. Any ideas?


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

gompertz said:


> I don't know what it is with the fog light covers on my car, but I can't get them to pull off for the life of me.... The top half will pull out somewhat and I keep trying to work my way around to the bottom half to get the full piece to pull out, but the bottom has 0 give whatsoever. =[ I had to give up after 40 minutes of battling this because it was becoming evident the only solution would be breaking the piece right off. Mysterious... seems so easy for everyone else here. Any ideas?



If you follow Scott's directions it will work -- it did for me: 

"Pull the grill gently, straight forward. It will slide out. It may be easier to start pulling on the outside edge, as the inside edge is held in with a substantial lip."

Starting on the outside edge is key. Once you have that edge free, pull straight forward, and keep in mind, as Scott states, that there is a lip on the inside edge.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lrluis (Nov 1, 2005)

gompertz said:


> I don't know what it is with the fog light covers on my car, but I can't get them to pull off for the life of me.... The top half will pull out somewhat and I keep trying to work my way around to the bottom half to get the full piece to pull out, but the bottom has 0 give whatsoever. =[ I had to give up after 40 minutes of battling this because it was becoming evident the only solution would be breaking the piece right off. Mysterious... seems so easy for everyone else here. Any ideas?


This is an excellent write-up, Scott. Unfortunately, like the user I quoted above, I can't get the darn thing off by by sliding it forward "gently." Is there a trick or something I'm missing? I gave up after half an hour.

Also, does anyone know what the other screw below the fog light does? I accidentally started with that one at first, but it was already loose to start with.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

lrluis said:


> This is an excellent write-up, Scott. Unfortunately, like the user I quoted above, I can't get the darn thing off by by sliding it forward "gently." Is there a trick or something I'm missing? I gave up after half an hour.
> 
> Also, does anyone know what the other screw below the fog light does? I accidentally started with that one at first, but it was already loose to start with.


Adjusts the fogs.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

lrluis said:


> This is an excellent write-up, Scott. Unfortunately, like the user I quoted above, I can't get the darn thing off by by sliding it forward "gently." Is there a trick or something I'm missing? I gave up after half an hour.
> 
> Also, does anyone know what the other screw below the fog light does? I accidentally started with that one at first, but it was already loose to start with.


Patience and persistance. Part of the problem with jobs like this is that you are afraid something will break. My suggestion is to pause, have a pint (Guinness is my personal favorite), and try again.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Scott Evil said:


> Patience and persistance. Part of the problem with jobs like this is that you are afraid something will break. My suggestion is to pause, have a pint (Guinness is my personal favorite), and try again.


Agreed. When I did this I had a hard time taking the smaller peices out. Took me a couple tries but then I found that the plastic clips holding them in were somewhat flexible and it helped me pull em out.


----------



## lrluis (Nov 1, 2005)

cwwiii said:


> Agreed. When I did this I had a hard time taking the smaller peices out. Took me a couple tries but then I found that the plastic clips holding them in were somewhat flexible and it helped me pull em out.


Yeah, I went back at it yesterday and got up to the part of removing the smaller pieces. I found that the inner plastic clip were a little flexible as well. Then I started to bend them and cracked a quarter of each. That's when I stopped and put everything back together again. 



cwwiii said:


> Part of the problem with jobs like this is that you are afraid something will break.


Absolutely. I guess I was expecting all of the pieces to come out a little easier, especially when I read the word "gently," haha. In the end, I decided that I didn't want to break the plastic clips of the smaller pieces. I'll just get some orange rims to match :laugh:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Scott Evil said:


> Patience and persistance. Part of the problem with jobs like this is that you are afraid something will break. My suggestion is to pause, have a pint (Guinness is my personal favorite), and try again.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: This is a great advice for many, many, many, things in life. 

A second similar approach is that if it is late in the day and it can wait til tomorrow, then let it wait. Its amazing what a night of sleep and a new day brings.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Everywhere it's posted "Doesn't fit the R-Line" for these.......they obviously do though, right?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> Everywhere it's posted "Doesn't fit the R-Line" for these.......they obviously do though, right?


 Yes, they do fit R-Line


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

That's what I thought, thanks :thumbup: 

just wondering why they would go out of their way to say it doesn't 

(ECS Tuning specifically)


----------



## jmkvw99 (Mar 4, 2011)

*clear side markers*

where can I purchase the clear side markers????? i also have a Mocha CC and hate the stock yellows. thx!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

jmkvw99 said:


> where can I purchase the clear side markers????? i also have a Mocha CC and hate the stock yellows. thx!


Quite a few places, ECS Tuning as mentioned a post above. But also from Ebay - think this is an actual VW dealer - LINK Also one of the best prices shipped.


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

VdubTX said:


> Quite a few places, ECS Tuning as mentioned a post above. But also from Ebay - think this is an actual VW dealer - LINK Also one of the best prices shipped.


Those guys are great. I ordered mine Thursday night, had a shipping confirmation early the next day. Received yesterday (Monday). Highly recommend.


----------



## dependent (Jan 4, 2011)

I bought a clear set of those too, but mine don't have the amber/orange thing inside and I can't find amber colored light bulb for them! http://s14.postimg.org/rkdsawyb5/image1.jpg


----------

